# Attention Devs *overclocking*



## razz1

IT HAS BEEN PROVEN TO WORK THROUGH THIS THREAD. SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN OVERCLOCKING YOUR BIONIC...READ ON.
I have been searching for a way to overclock the bionic. I found someone at xda that has overclocked the droid 3 without a custom kernel. I think we can use this information and improve on it for the bionic. See what you think....here it is!!

CREDIT:
-Yang.felix
-Rick#2

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1341514


----------



## CZonin

Hmm I'm tempted to give it a try. Good find!


----------



## gearsofwar

Did it wprk?


----------



## runandhide05

Ok, I did it, everything said it worked, but on benchmarks stool says 1.0ghz, going to try a few other benchmarks see if they pick up any thing else

edit: yes, a few more tests, all still reporting the same 1000mhz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

I have all ready tried this, and no, it doesn't currently work for the bionic. Someone (dev) needs to tweak the files to the bionic. That should really be all it takes. However, this part is over my head.
I'm sure someone has the skills out there. I don't think its going to be difficult if you know what your doing.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

First and second quadrant score on stock 7.893 u tell me. Great find OP.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

It doesnt show new clock speed in setcpu but they take. I got a 2300 right before i ran the 1200 script


----------



## razz1

Really??
I will test again.


----------



## razz1

Wow...maybe it does work. I have never hit over 2700 on quadrant! Cool


----------



## runandhide05

i stand corrected, justran cpu and ram test only, antutu bench 3001 at 1000Mhz and a 3668 @ 12ooMhz


----------



## CZonin

runandhide05 said:


> i stand corrected, justran cpu and ram test only, antutu bench 3001 at 1000Mhz and a 3668 @ 12ooMhz


So your confirmed to be running at 1.2?


----------



## sjflowerhorn

CZonin said:


> So your confirmed to be running at 1.2?


I cannot confirm clock speed only performance increase. But in theory considering that fact yes.


----------



## runandhide05

CZonin said:


> So your confirmed to be running at 1.2?


What he said ^^ 
Can't confirm with any oc apps, benchmark tests, and in the sys/....../CPUfreq/ current or max setting still reading at 1000mhz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Dude that quadrant score is high. I never hit that with all roms flashed


----------



## runandhide05

I have noticed that if u change CPU, exit terminal, (actually close it, not back out and leave it running in the background) then go back into
Terminal and go to change it back to any other 1.1 or 1.0 my phone freezes and neef to reboot. 
Someone want to check to see if that's the case for them aswell?
Go into term, su enter: 1100 enter, then menu, exit, then re enter term, su enter: 1000 enter, and that's where it freezes up on me. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook

runandhide05 said:


> I have noticed that if u change CPU, exit terminal, (actually close it, not back out and leave it running in the background) then go back into
> Terminal and go to change it back to any other 1.1 or 1.0 my phone freezes and neef to reboot.
> Someone want to check to see if that's the case for them aswell?
> Go into term, su enter: 1100 enter, then menu, exit, then re enter term, su enter: 1000 enter, and that's where it freezes up on me.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Mine reboots as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## znel_52

wow just tried this and it definitely did something!! i'm getting numbers that i have never hit before on different benchmark tests!

EDIT- don't know if it is the placebo effect but the phone seems much snappier

EDIT AGAIN- May be able to attribute the snappiness of the phone to setting both the MIN and MAX to 1000 in setCPU. The CPU doesn't have to "spool up" But I am seeing higher tests scores so I guess some further research needs to be done.


----------



## gearsofwar

Can somebody summarize the directions easier? Lol im confused and i want to do it


----------



## terryrook

Well if you keep doing quadrants it gets faster as you go. Maybe im trippen but its not working here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razz1

I have run many tests on quadrant, and have never come up with a 2730 score. I have always set gov to performance and run about 3 to 4 times in a row. I have hit highest at about 2600. Now 2730. Antutu cpu only test was like 1300 now 1800.


----------



## gearsofwar

Run a cfbench app


----------



## razz1

gearsofwar said:


> Can somebody summarize the directions easier? Lol im confused and i want to do it


Download file
Unzip
Set permisions for system/xbin
Copy those 3 files into system/xbin
Open terminal
Type 
cd /system/xbin
chmod 755 1200 
1200
Done


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> Download file
> Unzip
> Set permisions for system/xbin
> Copy those 3 files into system/xbin
> Open terminal
> Type the "chmod" string
> Type 1200
> Done


Nice! I will do it


----------



## gearsofwar

Can we go higher?


----------



## razz1

Edited my post


----------



## razz1

gearsofwar said:


> Can we go higher?


Sure...as soon as a dev steps in take over and we quit playin with ourselves. Lol


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> Sure...as soon as a dev steps in take over and we quit playin with ourselves. Lol


Hhahaha im waiting for some devs to chime in also. Lol


----------



## terryrook

in terminal it says max clock speed set to 1.2 but nowhere else. im gonna try reinstalling set cpu and re auto detecting. No go, cpu spy also doesn't show any time spent at 1200, I hope were close! Seems so!


----------



## znel_52

The excitement in my previous post was a bit too soon I think. As I mentioned in my edit I think the performance increases we are noticing are based on setting the MIN and MAX to 1000. I don't see why overclocking would require you to do that? I'm a bit skeptical now that this actually does anything other than that.


----------



## runandhide05

znel_52 said:


> The excitement in my previous post was a bit too soon I think. As I mentioned in my edit I think the performance increases we are noticing are based on setting the MIN and MAX to 1000. I don't see why overclocking would require you to do that? I'm a bit skeptical now that this actually does anything other than that.


Here's the thing, I know what u are thinking, but reboot you're phone, set CPU both maxed out, and run all your benchmarks again. They are going to be the same if its maxed at 1.0 min and max.
I thought the same thing, at 1GHz both min and max, quad scores are the same if max was 1GHz and min at 300mhz. Do it does do something... Over clock it? Not sure, improves it? No arguing that, 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook

I used script manager, ran as root and got the confirmation that I am indeed at 1.2, heres what the dev said about set cpu and scaling only showing 1000:

Again, note that this is really experimental so it may not work for everyone. Chaotic hit the nail on the head; the kernel doesn't know it has a higher max frequency so SetCPU will only show 1000 but rest assured it is running at whatever you set it to with the binaries.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

1.2 ghz #MotherEffYourRazr.com


----------



## terryrook

BUT...the thing is when you set your min back to 300 it breaks oc, oh well, we are A LOT closer!


----------



## sjflowerhorn

terryrook said:


> BUT...the thing is when you set your min back to 300 it breaks oc, oh well, we are A LOT closer!


Battery is definately suffering a bit too lol but not any hotter.


----------



## gearsofwar

sjflowerhorn said:


> 1.2 ghz #MotherEffYourRazr.com


Huh? Dont get it


----------



## sjflowerhorn

Thats my excitement about running the razrs clock speed.

More or less a finger to the bionic haters and traitors who bought the razr because of it's 1.2ghz clock speed.

Just having a black friday moment. Currently at work dealing with crazy cheap people.

Flashing to liberty 3 2.0 rc1 to test will report back.


----------



## znel_52

haha well after even more testing I guess it really does work. With the MIN and MAX set to 1000 without overclocking I ran many linpack multi-thread tests and could not get anything above 58. I applied the overclock script and now I am consistently getting scores in the mid 60s. I even hit 70 mflops one time! So it does appear to be working.


----------



## gearsofwar

znel_52 said:


> haha well after even more testing I guess it really does work. With the MIN and MAX set to 1000 without overclocking I ran many linpack multi-thread tests and could not get anything above 58. I applied the overclock script and now I am consistently getting scores in the mid 60s. I even hit 70 mflops one time! So it does appear to be working.


Does this stay on even on reboot?


----------



## razz1

No..you should lose it on reboot.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

Bionic 1.2 ghz on liberty 3 2.0 rc1


----------



## gearsofwar

sjflowerhorn said:


> Bionic 1.2 ghz on liberty 3 2.0 rc1


Almost 3 wow


----------



## sjflowerhorn

gearsofwar said:


> Almost 3 wow


That is 3 lol 3084 to be exact! I broke 3k

XD


----------



## ROB281

I barely see any improvement after doing this, a 300 point jump in benchmark with purity is not worth it in my mind. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## razz1

sjflowerhorn said:


> That is 3 lol 3084 to be exact! I broke 3k
> 
> XD


Wow...unreal!! I will be running more benchmarks when i get a chance to charge my phone.

Any devs out there yet??


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> Wow...unreal!! I will be running more benchmarks when i get a chance to charge my phone.
> 
> Any devs out there yet??


Dude that killed razr. Lol


----------



## gearsofwar

See....we can run overclock all the time and extended battery if needed. Can the razr get extended battery? Lol jk

I will do this ones i get home.

By any chance, can this be done without pc use?


----------



## razz1

I just downloaded the file straight to my phone. No pc needed. 
Need app called download all files.
Then extract on the phone.
Then move files to system/xbin


----------



## wera750

Every time I enter cd/system/xbin I get not found. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## razz1

Its "cd" with a space then "/system/xbin/"


----------



## terryrook

wera750 said:


> Every time I enter cd/system/xbin I get not found. What am I doing wrong?


spaces? su?


----------



## razz1

Just type in "su" no space needed


----------



## TheNeighbor

Where is 2.0?
Edit: Liberty 3 2.0. I see it mentioned but in the Liberty Development section appears its still the original release?


----------



## gearsofwar

Anybody tried going higher? Just wondering.


----------



## Cronos

TheNeighbor said:


> Where is 2.0?
> Edit: Liberty 3 2.0. I see it mentioned but in the Liberty Development section appears its still the original release?


I think it's only IRC right now. Rom toolbox is still listing the latest as Test 5


----------



## wera750

I wanna try 1500 how we get it?


----------



## TheNeighbor

Cronos said:


> I think it's only IRC right now. Rom toolbox is still listing the latest as Test 5


Ok thanks. I'm interested in that 3000 benchmark


----------



## runandhide05

wera750 said:


> I wanna try 1500 how we get it?


We need to find what the scripts are, I tired looking at it in LINUX, and windows, nothing could read the files, tried copy post rename 1500, no love, tried opening in text editor with root explorer, replaced the 1200 with 1500, also no love, someone try to each out to the op of d3 and try to get more info on what he used to create scripts/binaries 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

Just PM'ed...
jrummy16
kajar
DT

I let them know what was going on, and asked for there expertise.
The faster we get the word out, the quicker we have the results we want.
I want to melt this thing in my hand.. LOL


----------



## Frankie

So it looks like the minimum HAS to be set at 1000MHz for this to work. If minimum could stay 300 with max at 1200 I would do it. Im sure the battery would run down rather quickly with a minimum speed of 1000mhz.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> Just PM'ed...
> jrummy16
> kajar
> DT
> 
> I let them know what was going on, and asked for there expertise.
> The faster we get the word out, the quicker we have the results we want.
> I want to melt this thing in my hand.. LOL


Do you set the setcpu to 1000 and check the box for the reboot to constantly have it in 1000?


----------



## razz1

gearsofwar said:


> Do you set the setcpu to 1000 and check the box for the reboot to constantly have it in 1000?


I set max and min to 1000. i don't think the gov matters but i do set it to performance. does not matter if you set it at boot, cause no matter what, you will lose the overclock when you reboot. you will then be running stock 1000


----------



## msburr87

Be nice to have a definitive way to check to see if the clock stuck


----------



## razz1

I just PM'ed the 2 original devs to stop by. Hopefully they can answer further questions or add more to the development.


----------



## runandhide05

ok, found how to read, modded one of the binaries to 1500 running some benchmark test now, lets all get one the same benchmark test app, whats the most accruate?


----------



## razz1

How bout the antutu cpu test only?


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> How bout the antutu cpu test only?


i do like that i can test only that, and i aready know what my stock is, which is normally right around 3000
and just ran quad and got 3076


----------



## razz1

Quit teasing and fork it over. Lol


----------



## runandhide05

ok, dont think they are working, but here anyone test and report back please, im maxing out at antutu bench cpu ram only test at around 3693
1500 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1500
1700 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1700
1900 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1900

and yes i know thats high. but whats the pont if your not going to reach for the moon right?

dont forget to
chmod 755 1700
chmod 755 1500
chmod 755 1900


----------



## sjflowerhorn

runandhide05 said:


> We need to find what the scripts are, I tired looking at it in LINUX, and windows, nothing could read the files, tried copy post rename 1500, no love, tried opening in text editor with root explorer, replaced the 1200 with 1500, also no love, someone try to each out to the op of d3 and try to get more info on what he used to create scripts/binaries
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I shall try, no promises.


----------



## runandhide05

sjflowerhorn said:


> I shall try, no promises.


http://www.sweetscape.com/010editor/
this is what i uesd to read them


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> ok, found how to read, modded one of the binaries to 1500 running some benchmark test now, lets all get one the same benchmark test app, whats the most accruate?


Cfbench


----------



## razz1

Antutu cpu+mem test only...1.9mhz I have 1843


----------



## gearsofwar

How do i use the terminal. It womt let me enter chmod 755 1200. I cant type in numeric numbers. Please advise....noob


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> Antutu cpu+mem test only...1.9mhz I have 1843


im going thru and running antutu from 1.0 full test, then cpu only, noting, then to 1.5 running full and then cpu only, then going to 1.9 and will be back with the specs


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> How do i use the terminal. It womt let me enter chmod 755 1200. I cant type in numeric numbers. Please advise....noob


su then endter chmod
use multi touch not swype


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> su then endter chmod
> use multi touch not swype


I did but wouldnt let me. Im using terminal installed already by eclipes rom


----------



## runandhide05

i was worried at first cause going from 1.2 to my 1.5 i saw not a noticable diff, so my first thoughts were that it was staying at 1.2, but now i can see thats not the case, casue this time i started fresh boot from 1.0 stock then jumped up to my modded 1.5 and seeing an improvment without a doubt


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> I did but wouldnt let me. Im using terminal installed already by eclipes rom


try term emulater from market place, its what im using now
https://market.android.com/details?id=jackpal.androidterm&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImphY2twYWwuYW5kcm9pZHRlcm0iXQ..


----------



## gearsofwar

I got numeric keys but now coming up not found. Wtf lol


----------



## runandhide05

ok here is the results, using antutu running in this order with a rebooot each time
its not much, but there is still a gain between 1.5 and 1.9...maybe room to play with

stock 1.0

full test score 5148
CPU Interger: 1320
CPU float-point 1065
cpu and memory test score 3065
cpu interger: 1336
cpu float 1067

reboot then 1.5

full test score 5777
cpu interger: 1594
cpu float 1279
cpu and memory test 3697
cpu interger: 1611
cpu float 1289

reboot then 1.9
full test score 5922
cpu interger: 1611
cpu float 1287
cpu and memory test 3695
cpu interger: 1600
cpu float 1291


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> I got numeric keys but now coming up not found. Wtf lol


ok from the start, download files, move to /system/xbin
after move, make sure there actually there.
oepn term
cd /system/xbin
su ( make sure that u allow su permision) read the pop up and its allowed)
chmod 755 1700


----------



## gearsofwar

All i can say is WOW! My stock eclipes rom without it was 5100....now look. Lol

So much snappier


----------



## ROB281

runandhide05 said:


> ok here is the results, using antutu running in this order with a rebooot each time
> its not much, but there is still a gain between 1.5 and 1.9...maybe room to play with
> 
> stock 1.0
> 
> full test score 5148
> CPU Interger: 1320
> CPU float-point 1065
> cpu and memory test score 3065
> cpu interger: 1336
> cpu float 1067
> 
> reboot then 1.5
> 
> full test score 5777
> cpu interger: 1594
> cpu float 1279
> cpu and memory test 3697
> cpu interger: 1611
> cpu float 1289
> 
> reboot then 1.9
> full test score 5922
> cpu interger: 1611
> cpu float 1287
> cpu and memory test 3695
> cpu interger: 1600
> cpu float 1291


Is the phone getting buggy running that high?


----------



## runandhide05

after a lot more testing im going to say that the ones i modded make no difference


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> All i can say is WOW! My stock eclipes rom without it was 5100....now look. Lol
> 
> So much snappier
> 
> View attachment 11548


what speed are you when u ran that benchmark? was it on from op or one of mine ie 1.5 1.7 or 1.9


----------



## chefb

Ok there are so many tests going on.. what is the standard ...which dr the line inthe sand.. like hey ...this means that is good!.. i mean balls to the wall fast!!!


----------



## ROB281

runandhide05 said:


> after a lot more testing im going to say that the ones i modded make no difference


They didn't make a difference compared to what?


----------



## runandhide05

nope, but like i said, i dont think mine are working, other if u are tring mine 1.5 -1.9 let me if u notice a difference from mine and the op 1.2


ROB281 said:


> Is the phone getting buggy running that high?


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> what speed are you when u ran that benchmark? was it on from op or one of mine ie 1.5 1.7 or 1.9


I'm running 1.2. 
1200 oc


----------



## runandhide05

compaired to the op 1.2 and any of mine, iether my cpu will not clock over aroudn 1.3 or the once i modded are just not working,


ROB281 said:


> They didn't make a difference compared to what?


----------



## ROB281

runandhide05 said:


> compaired to the op 1.2 and any of mine, iether my cpu will not clock over aroudn 1.3 or the once i modded are just not working,


The scores you've posted for 1.5 are higher than the results I just pulled on 1.2


----------



## runandhide05

re-did mine, in 100mhz incoments, now going to do some longer more accurate tests with CF benchmark and go from there, il let u guys know what i get. just want to make sure i see no notable change before i give up,


----------



## runandhide05

ROB281 said:


> The scores you've posted for 1.5 are higher than the results I just pulled on 1.2


o shit, then maybe my cpu just wont go over 1.5, err, thats what i get for hurrying and doing it sloppy...lol 
with the new 100mhz increments i should be able to see exactly whats going one and where it maxes out.


----------



## ROB281

I downloaded your files, and there showing as .bin files, do I need to rename them before I drop them into xbin?


----------



## runandhide05

ROB281 said:


> I downloaded your files, and there showing as .bin files, do I need to rename them before I drop them into xbin?


they should not, i just dl them from this forum with my links and they showed as the "file" 
are u downloading from pc or phone? using any special downloader app or anything?


----------



## razz1

I dont think the new files are working. Antutu cpu+mem test...
1.2mhz - 3704
1.5mhz - 3706


----------



## ROB281

runandhide05 said:


> they should not, i just dl them from this forum with my links and they showed as the "file"
> are u downloading from pc or phone? using any special downloader app or anything?


Downloaded through the app on phone


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> I dont think the new files are working. Antutu cpu+mem test...
> 1.2mhz - 3704
> 1.5mhz - 3706


thats what im noticing, but for some reason antutu is being very incosistant with me, running with cf and screen shotting all from 1.2 to 2.0 will upload screen shots after there all done running


----------



## runandhide05

ROB281 said:


> Downloaded through the app on phone


they should have no file extention. just simple "1700" thats it


----------



## ROB281

runandhide05 said:


> they should have no file extention. just simple "1700" thats it


I keep getting a .bin extension through both the app, and browser unfortunately I'm on vacation away from my computer to try that way.


----------



## runandhide05

ROB281 said:


> I keep getting a .bin extension through both the app, and browser unfortunately I'm on vacation away from my computer to try that way.


just rename the file according to which one u are downloading, just remove the extention, that should work, but as ive posted, not sure if they are working, ive redone all of mine from 1.2 to 2.0 and testing now


----------



## runandhide05

ok here is the results, starting at the op 1.2 and going 100MHz increments to 2.0ghz and il link them if anyone wants to try for themself
wont tlet me load them all
hang tight


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> ok here is the results, starting at the op 1.2 and going 100MHz increments to 2.0ghz and il link them if anyone wants to try for themself


Dude you got high score already from stock. Stock 1000 cfbench is 4890 to 5100.


----------



## gearsofwar

At 1.2 im good. Lol


----------



## runandhide05

ok here is the results, starting at the op 1.2 and going 100MHz increments to 2.0ghz and il link them if anyone wants to try for themself
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401200.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401300.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401400.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401500.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401600.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401700.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401800.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401900.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%402000.png

it wouldnt let me upload all the pics, their small feel free to look only 100kb per
if u wnat the files ask and il post them

and if your are wondering, running at 2.0 setting and it is SNAPPY!!!!

before i pass out on my laptop here are the files casue i know some of you may want them starting at 1300 to 2000
USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1300
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1400
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1500
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1600
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1700
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1800
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1900
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/2000


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> ok here is the results, starting at the op 1.2 and going 100MHz increments to 2.0ghz and il link them if anyone wants to try for themself
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401200.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401300.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401400.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401500.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401600.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401700.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401800.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%401900.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...reen%402000.png
> 
> it wouldnt let me upload all the pics, their small feel free to look only 100kb per
> if u wnat the files ask and il post them
> 
> and if your are wondering, running at 2.0 setting and it is SNAPPY!!!!
> 
> before i pass out on my laptop here are the files casue i know some of you may want them starting at 1300 to 2000
> USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1300
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1400
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1500
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1600
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1700
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1800
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/1900
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/2000


Whats the cfbench at 2.0?


----------



## gearsofwar

What test was done on 2.0 overclocked


----------



## ROB281

I'll give the revamped 1.5, and 2.0 a try


----------



## gearsofwar

So you just download tje file?


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> Whats the cfbench at 2.0?


 6538 its in the picutres


----------



## gearsofwar

Why is it .bin?


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> What test was done on 2.0 overclocked


all test were full CF-Bench


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> Why is it .bin?


ok i just dl form my phone from tapatalk app, broswer, and opera, they all add the .bin, but i can assure u that the files are not on my db account as .bin

ok just tested, simply rename the file to just the approprate number 1300 move, then fix permsions to

read check owner, group, other,
write owner
execute owner group, other


----------



## ROB281

Getting no love with the 2000 file, I'm actually slower than stock with it according to the tests


----------



## ROB281

1500 file netted an improvement according to antutu

Cpu test scored 3107


----------



## NateDogg11

I keep getting that the file is Read Only and cannot be run....Am I the only one? I am running Purity ROM and changed Permissions as describes above. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ROB281

NateDogg11 said:


> I keep getting that the file is Read Only and cannot be run....Am I the only one? I am running Purity ROM and changed Permissions as describes above. Any ideas? Thanks.


Change system/xbin to rw?


----------



## gearsofwar

Actually I don't see much improvement pass 1.3


----------



## DaFatMack

i dont know what im doing wrong but can spmeone break it down into sesame street form please Lol!

****Never mind i figured it out***


----------



## runandhide05

To all, as I stated, I did not see much of
Any larger difference after 1.3 I posted all the screen shots, and as u can see for yourself there its not all that much improvement after 1.3. Its not to say our phone won't go more than that! As stated when I started mooding the files from op, I'm not even 100% certain that my modded files, 1.3-2.0 are even working properly. with this method there is only benchmark scorez to base off of. And as we all should know by now the are very inconstant! Let's hope that the op of the d3 forum can help us out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> To all, as I stated, I did not see much of
> Any larger difference after 1.3 I posted all the screen shots, and as u can see for yourself there its not all that much improvement after 1.3. Its not to say our phone won't go more than that! As stated when I started mooding the files from op, I'm not even 100% certain that my modded files, 1.3-2.0 are even working properly. with this method there is only benchmark scorez to base off of. And as we all should know by now the are very inconstant! Let's hope that the op of the d3 forum can help us out.
> 
> Yeah I don't think the files work
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

Switching back to 1.2 untill further notice


----------



## NateDogg11

Now I hit enter, and nothing happens. I tested my phone using the benchmarks and no change from original. I'm going to bed...maybe I just need fresh eyes on this. If anyone has any breakthroughs, please let me know.

Good Luck!!


----------



## jeremycase00

This is awesome I was in my local verizon store today grabbing an Otterbox Defender for my Bionic and stopped to play with the Razr other than noticing it was a little snappier, a little quicker it really didnt impress me. now it really doesnt since we can get the Bionics running at there clock speed.


----------



## cantcurecancer

DaFatMack said:


> i dont know what im doing wrong but can spmeone break it down into sesame street form please Lol!


I think I'm going to wait a while until the dust settles and a dev can come in here and lend some support for a release.


----------



## gearsofwar

cantcurecancer said:


> I think I'm going to wait a while until the dust settles and a dev can come in here and lend some support for a release.


Oc at 1.2 works great. Anything after that well, I say it's the file not working correctly.


----------



## DaFatMack

how come setcpu wont show the changes


----------



## gearsofwar

DaFatMack said:


> how come setcpu wont show the changes


Its tricking it.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

Newest high same ROM as last post.

3164


----------



## DaFatMack

sjflowerhorn said:


> Newest high same ROM as last post.
> 
> 3164


Is that quadrant results?


----------



## wera750

My CPU quadrant is half everyone elses on here. Kinda like I'm running on one core. But my phone doesn't lag and is very snappy. Maybe its were I'm in safe mode?


----------



## eXorcist

znel_52 said:


> haha well after even more testing I guess it really does work. With the MIN and MAX set to 1000 without overclocking I ran many linpack multi-thread tests and could not get anything above 58. I applied the overclock script and now I am consistently getting scores in the mid 60s. I even hit 70 mflops one time! So it does appear to be working.


 Ive hit 70 multithread.. stock bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie

Can someone confirm if minimum clock speed HAS to be set to 1000mhz for this to work?

How is battery to those running oc'ed?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist

Frankie said:


> Can someone confirm if minimum clock speed HAS to be set to 1000mhz for this to work?
> 
> How is battery to those running oc'ed?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol who cares.... thing rippppssss at 1.5...omggg

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie

Yeah but its not worth it if the battery dies a lot faster. I wouldn't mind sacrificing an hour or two but not much more. Would love to see reports on battery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist

Frankie said:


> Yeah but its not worth it if the battery dies a lot faster. I wouldn't mind sacrificing an hour or two but not much more. Would love to see reports on battery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


My question is r they changing voltage... or does cpu freq auto adjust voltage?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie

razz1 said:


> Download file
> Unzip
> Set permisions for system/xbin
> Copy those 3 files into system/xbin
> Open terminal
> Type
> cd /system/xbin
> chmod 755 1200
> 1200
> Done


What do you mean exactly by set permissions for system/xbin? Change permissions for the 1000,1100, and 1200 to those files located in xbin? Aka every permission selected for each?

Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

just change permision in xbin file to r/w using root explorer


----------



## gearsofwar

eXorcist said:


> Ive hit 70 multithread.. stock bionic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Um not really.....yours is a beast then. Anyways mine hits at 80 now.


----------



## gearsofwar

eXorcist said:


> My question is r they changing voltage... or does cpu freq auto adjust voltage?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Turn off in pocket detection. It saves lives! Lol


----------



## Ax562

OK. Just overclocked and it does work. Noticable difference in speed quadrant at about 2750. Not 3000 but for sure my highest score ever. Kind of a pain in the tushy since I'm a newb with android but I got it done. WOW. Thank you for the info Razz1!

Edit:

Just got a 3045.....YESSSSSIIIIRRR!


----------



## gearsofwar

Axockin said:


> OK. Just overclocked and it does work. Noticable difference in speed quadrant at about 2750. Not 3000 but for sure my highest score ever. Kind of a pain in the tushy since I'm a newb with android but I got it done. WOW. Thank you for the info Razz1!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just got a 3045.....YESSSSSIIIIRRR!


Very nice


----------



## mzimand

Running at 1500 I am getting over 3000 with Quadrant. Highest so far has been 3182.
Also seeing increases with CF-Bench as well as Antu and Linpack.
I attached screenshots of each


----------



## NateDogg11

Anyone having trouble unzipping the file from the OP? I keep getting an error message...something about hex values?? Is there something I need to do besides download and unzip?


----------



## Frankie

Where is 1.5ghz file? Xda only had up to 1.2. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NateDogg11

Used WinRAR and got things working...I think. At least now, it is saying device is overclocked. Now time for some testing...


----------



## terryrook

Um, whoever was able to open and edit these I have a question. Is there anything in these about vsel? or are we hammering our processors at stock voltage basically starving them of the power they need to run at a higher speed because as you know the higher the speed the more power should be applied.


----------



## mzimand

NateDogg11 said:


> Anyone having trouble unzipping the file from the OP? I keep getting an error message...something about hex values?? Is there something I need to do besides download and unzip?


I used Astro File Manager to Extract(unzip) the files and then Root Explorer to move the files to system/xbin and change the permissions
The reason I used Astro was because Root Explorer was not working for me to extract(unzip) the files


----------



## mzimand

Frankie said:


> Where is 1.5ghz file? Xda only had up to 1.2. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Post #68 has what you are looking for on page 7 of this thread


----------



## Frankie

mzimand said:


> Post #68 has what you are looking for on page 7 of this thread


Thank you!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie

To those getting 3000+ quadrant scores...which overclock speed are you running?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

I think the only files that are working properly are 1.1 and 1.2. 
So probably 1.2.


----------



## gearsofwar

Is there anyway the guy on that forum can create a script for 1.5?


----------



## Cronos

I ran 1.3 and it seems to be working. Didn't do any benchmarks but loaded up Starfox in N64oid and the game was running smoother


----------



## gearsofwar

What test can we see that it is running at that speed?


----------



## DaFatMack

Frankie said:


> To those getting 3000+ quadrant scores...which overclock speed are you running?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


1.5


----------



## mzimand

razz1 said:


> I think the only files that are working properly are 1.1 and 1.2.
> So probably 1.2.


I thought so also but after more testing I am getting much higher scores with the 1500


----------



## runandhide05

terryrook said:


> Um, whoever was able to open and edit these I have a question. Is there anything in these about vsel? or are we hammering our processors at stock voltage basically starving them of the power they need to run at a higher speed because as you know the higher the speed the more power should be applied.


files I modded would be at the same voltage as the 1.2from op, I could not fine anything in the file for voltage, to be honest I to believe the op are stock voltage aswell, but don't quote me on that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smeech

Cool, feels a bit faster at 1.2. Got a 2960 on quadrant too, if that's any gauge.


----------



## chefb

With the bionic when you over clock are you averclocking both cores?


----------



## Cronos

Wow this is wrecking my battery. Liberty 2.0 test 5. I've used 20% in less than two hours of battery


----------



## Frankie

Cronos said:


> Wow this is wrecking my battery. Liberty 2.0 test 5. I've used 20% in less than two hours of battery


What speed you running at? My battery seems ok at 1.2ghz for now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjflowerhorn

Cronos said:


> Wow this is wrecking my battery. Liberty 2.0 test 5. I've used 20% in less than two hours of battery


Totes mcgoats

1hr 45mins 63 battery with moderate use.

Now time to undervolt!


----------



## Cronos

I'm running 1.3. I reset my phone. Hopefully that set it back. I'll probably only overclock when I'm plugged in and want to use CPU intensive programs


----------



## Cronos

weird thing is after resetting my phone said it was at 99% battery.


----------



## terryrook

Oh i cant wait until this is complete and i can watch my battery explode. My droid 2 was oc'd to 1391 using quickclock and undervolted safely. Not that my bionic needs it its more of a "look at me bit*h" kinda thing. Like Tim the toolman Taylor said. More power uhg uhg uhg!!< i cant put that sound into words but anyone in their 30's should know wtf im talking about.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gearsofwar

I noticed when using setcpu, i change tthe mode to hotplug. Im consistent at 6800 cfbench


----------



## razz1

Has anybody been working to improve the files yet and figured them out? I am amazed I haven't seen any devs I know in here working on this yet.


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> Has anybody been working to improve the files yet and figured them out? I am amazed I haven't seen any devs I know in here working on this yet.


Its the holidays!


----------



## gearsofwar

Busy time of the year!!!!


----------



## MistaWolfe

Durp question. What are the proper permissions once the files are placed in /xbin?

I'm using 
XXX
X-X
---

X--

I'm guessing this isn't right? Lol. Not working for me.


----------



## razz1

gearsofwar said:


> Busy time of the year!!!!


Lol I know


----------



## runandhide05

MistaWolfe said:


> Durp question. What are the proper permissions once the files are placed in /xbin?
> 
> I'm using
> XXX
> X-X
> ---
> 
> X--
> 
> I'm guessing this isn't right? Lol. Not working for me.


Go back a few pages, ive posted a screen shot once u chmod 775 what it should look like

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt

MistaWolfe said:


> Durp question. What are the proper permissions once the files are placed in /xbin?
> 
> I'm using
> XXX
> X-X
> ---
> 
> X--
> 
> I'm guessing this isn't right? Lol. Not working for me.


xxx
x-x
x-x
---


----------



## terryrook

in the original thread it said permissions need to be set at rw-r--r-- but it worked until I set the permissions like that, now it says denied so I changed back to ---rwxr-x which is how it was when I first added the files to system/xbin and it works again. We need help. I have 0 experience when it comes to building modules but I do have some of my old modules left over from the droid 2, I'll try and open them to see if I can make some changes to them but I doubt I'll be able to figure it out...we really need help.


----------



## detr0yt

bump.... anyone one on this topic right now... have a ? i have 1000 1100 1200 and 1500 in the /system/xbin folder i changed the permissions to
xxx
x-x
x-x
---
i go to terminal emulator..... then i type
su
cd /sdcard
1200

i then get
"max clockspeed set to 1.2GHz"

is that it? am i good to go?


----------



## terryrook

yup, your good to go but if you scale min frequency back to 300 you'll break oc. So its all or nothing, go big or go home, blah blah blah we need dev support. The g2x is dual core right? I'm gonna hit up my homie and see what he has to say.


----------



## detr0yt

thanks... it just seems that what i was doing wasnt exactly like what everyone else was doing.... as far as typing.... but maybe im wrong.... it also seems that if you use 1.5 ghz.... it actually scores worse... kinda like something is clipping out... possibly power, i dunno...but at 1.2ghz I am getting 6483 on cf/bench and 2952 on quadrant... i guess thats ok lol


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

Finally broke 3000.


----------



## Frankie

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## kwazzy

So when will the one click/app be out


----------



## runandhide05

the closes thing to a one click,
follow this and u will have a one click(ish) way to oc and then bring back to stock.
1 downlaod this from makert https://market.andro...G1hbmFnZXIiXQ..
2 download the zip from OP to phone,
3 use roop explore( or equivalents)
4 nav to download folder and extract the zip,
5 now nav to extracted copy, and paste 1000, 1100, and 1200 to /system/xbin
6 open terminal emulater https://market.andro...m9pZHRlcm0iXQ..
7 in terminal type the following at the end of each line hit enter, Use multi tap keyboard because swype allways capitalize eye
su
cd /system/xbin
chmod 755 1000
chmod 755 1100
chmod 755 1200
8 Exit term
9 open app script manager
10 navigate to /system/xbin
11 click on 1000 the tap the super user icon (skull and cross bones) then click save and then run
12close app, return to home screen, long press, tap widget, scrool down to "script Manager ads" and tap
13 and then tap 1000
and now u have a widget on your homescreen for 1.0Ghz
follow steps 9-13 for 1.1Ghz and 1.2Ghz
now u have easy one click to over clock and one click to return to stock

edit
For those that want to u can even set this to run at boot 
at step 11 click the setup icon to the right of the super user icon, which is Run at boot


----------



## chefb

one click no...someone call jrummy...


----------



## Godrik1210

:Awesome


----------



## mfinchv1

via terminal emulator...cd/system/xbin
not found

/system/xbin

permission denied

anybody know whats up?? ive changed permissions and all


----------



## jeremycase00

runandhide05 said:


> the closes thing to a one click,
> follow this and u will have a one click(ish) way to oc and then bring back to stock.
> 1 downlaod this from makert https://market.andro...G1hbmFnZXIiXQ..
> 2 download the zip from OP to phone,
> 3 use roop explore( or equivalents)
> 4 nav to download folder and extract the zip,
> 5 now nav to extracted copy, and paste 1000, 1100, and 1200 to /system/xbin
> 6 open terminal emulater https://market.andro...m9pZHRlcm0iXQ..
> 7 in terminal type the following at the end of each line hit enter, Use multi tap keyboard because swype allways capitalize eye
> su
> cd /system/xbin
> chmod 755 1000
> chmod 755 1100
> chmod 755 1200
> 8 Exit term
> 9 open app script manager
> 10 navigate to /system/xbin
> 11 click on 1000 the tap the super user icon (skull and cross bones) then click save and then run
> 12close app, return to home screen, long press, tap widget, scrool down to "script Manager ads" and tap
> 13 and then tap 1000
> and now u have a widget on your homescreen for 1.0Ghz
> follow steps 9-13 for 1.1Ghz and 1.2Ghz
> now u have easy one click to over clock and one click to return to stock
> 
> edit
> For those that want to u can even set this to run at boot
> at step 11 click the setup icon to the right of the super user icon, which is Run at boot


Just did this worked perfectly thanks a lot


----------



## razz1

mfinchv1 said:


> via terminal emulator...cd/system/xbin
> not found
> 
> /system/xbin
> 
> permission denied
> 
> anybody know whats up?? ive changed permissions and all


"Cd" space "/system/xbin"
Chmod 755 then the file name like 1200


----------



## Smootee

Here's one along the lines of android oc and setcpu,

Since we have to have the min/max set, would it be advisable to disable any profiles that I have for battery life extending(i.e running at min during screen off and certain temps)since it my break oc? And has anyone noticed any out of normal temps from the battery?


----------



## runandhide05

mfinchv1 said:


> via terminal emulator...cd/system/xbin
> not found
> 
> /system/xbin
> 
> permission denied
> 
> anybody know whats up?? ive changed permissions and all


CD means change directory, the directory is /system/xbin
command lines are picky wether it comand prompt in windows our terminal in LINUX. Between commands u need to remember to put a space, just like in real English. 
By typing "cd /system/xbin" u are saying in laymans terms example 
" son go to best buy, in the electronics section"
Remember spaces are you're friends.
You wouldn't tell your son
Son gotobestbuyinelectronicssection

Hope that not only answers you're question but also helps u leaRN a bit, rather than just tell u what to type.

give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for life.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

runandhide05 said:


> CD means change directory, the directory is /system/xbin
> command lines are picky wether it comand prompt in windows our terminal in LINUX. Between commands u need to remember to put a space, just like in real English.
> By typing "cd /system/xbin" u are saying in laymans terms example
> " son go to best buy, in the electronics section"
> Remember spaces are you're friends.
> You wouldn't tell your son
> Son gotobestbuyinelectronicssection
> 
> Hope that not only answers you're question but also helps u leaRN a bit, rather than just tell u what to type.
> 
> give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for life.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I must admit, I did chuckle at your reply. However, you set an example for what others should do in this forum. Its hard to understand what is going on with doing all these things with your phone. If you don't know the basics, nothing will make sense. The thing is, nobody ever really shows you the basics. Its difficult, and it takes months to really get anywhere.


----------



## razz1

Ok here it is. If you know wtf your doing, all the info to go further with this is right here.
Offsets, address, and registers.
I DON'T know wtf i'm doing so I will leave it to you!

EDIT...
SEE POST BELOW FROM... belatukadro


----------



## terryrook

BUMP BUMP.


----------



## Frankie

Does anyone know what would cause my Java related scores to be so low on CF Bench? Sometimes its normal, but most of the time the efficiency will be at around 5% while most look to be at around 20%(Along with mine on occasion). My Java scores (the green bar I believe) are usually quite lower than the green/blue bars.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## gearsofwar

What do you mean?


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> I must admit, I did chuckle at your reply. However, you set an example for what others should do in this forum. Its hard to understand what is going on with doing all these things with your phone. If you don't know the basics, nothing will make sense. The thing is, nobody ever really shows you the basics. Its difficult, and it takes months to really get anywhere.


I tried to not make it read as if I was being qn tushy. Not many people helped me. So I try my best when I can to explain why, and what it is you're doing, then it well makes sense and people can learn what is going... And the best buy example was the best I could think od

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05

> Ok here it is. If you know wtf your doing, all the info to go further with this is right here.
> Offsets, address, and registers.
> I DON'T know wtf i'm doing so I will leave it to you!
> 
> http://www.ti.com/pd..._TRM%20_vZS.zip


Yay! Enroute home to mess with

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belatukadro

razz1 said:


> Ok here it is. If you know wtf your doing, all the info to go further with this is right here.
> Offsets, address, and registers.
> I DON'T know wtf i'm doing so I will leave it to you!
> 
> http://www.ti.com/pd..._TRM%20_vZS.zip


Hey, not sure if you meant to link to the OMAP34xx TRM, but the processor in the Bionic is the OMAP4430
http://www.ti.com/pdfs/wtbu/OMAP4430_ES2.x_PUBLIC_TRM_vZ.zip
5564 pages of enough technical jargon and flow charts to make your eyes bleed XD


----------



## sjflowerhorn

Wow that's a lot of reading, better start soon guys


----------



## runandhide05

belatukadro said:


> Hey, not sure if you meant to link to the OMAP34xx TRM, but the processor in the Bionic is the OMAP4430
> http://www.ti.com/pd...BLIC_TRM_vZ.zip
> 5564 pages of enough technical jargon and flow charts to make your eyes bleed XD


make your eyes bleed is righ!!!


----------



## razz1

belatukadro said:


> Hey, not sure if you meant to link to the OMAP34xx TRM, but the processor in the Bionic is the OMAP4430
> http://www.ti.com/pdfs/wtbu/OMAP4430_ES2.x_PUBLIC_TRM_vZ.zip
> 5564 pages of enough technical jargon and flow charts to make your eyes bleed XD


Lol...I guess i couldn't even read the first page...thank you!!!!


----------



## razz1

As posted by yang.felix..XDA

"chapter 3 of OMAP4430's TRM has the address and offset. Table 3-940. CM_DIV_M2_DPLL_MPU has the detail of the register.

you may want to check whether the frequency table is exported, if it does we can change the default behavior. I didn't try that."


----------



## Frankie

gearsofwar said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> View attachment 11660


I just did another benchmark and my scores are all very close to yours with the exception of "Java Efficiency MDFLOPS" where I get a score of 13%. Overall score is 6453 with Java Score being 3136.. Not a big deal, but I was just curious.


----------



## razz1

^^bump^^


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> ^^bump^^


Razz1, has someone contacted the person that discovered the script so we can run higher oc? The 1.2 file is the samr as 1.5, 1.7 so on and so forth..


----------



## amoeller

I seem to be having an issue running this. I get the error "link_image[1936]: 8690 missing essential tablesCANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE" Now I assume there is some file missing. Does anyone have any input on what I'm missing. Im running *HIFT3R*


----------



## razz1

gearsofwar said:


> Razz1, has someone contacted the person that discovered the script so we can run higher oc? The 1.2 file is the samr as 1.5, 1.7 so on and so forth..


I have given them both a pm. Maybe they will respond to you. Feel free to give it a try. I don't know what else to say right now.


----------



## mfinchv1

Ive switched roms...from stock to purity...ive tried the overclock on both...right now im oc to 1.5 but not much faster then it was before oveeclocking. Ive even went to the 1.7 and get hardly anything high.
Im on purity 2.3 base...on quadrant standard been gettin 2300-2700 max...max on 1.7..(seenin where peopler doin that great on 1.2.

on cf benchmark before the oc...I was gettin 5200 somethin...(second on the list) now im 3100 somethin right above atrix...lol...wtf!! SO any ideas???


----------



## razz1

mfinchv1 said:


> Ive switched roms...from stock to purity...ive tried the overclock on both...right now im oc to 1.5 but not much faster then it was before oveeclocking. Ive even went to the 1.7 and get hardly anything high.
> Im on purity 2.3 base...on quadrant standard been gettin 2300-2700 max...max on 1.7..(seenin where peopler doin that great on 1.2.
> 
> on cf benchmark before the oc...I was gettin 5200 somethin...(second on the list) now im 3100 somethin right above atrix...lol...wtf!! SO any ideas???


I would say reboot and run the script again using the 1200 file.


----------



## razz1

amoeller said:


> I seem to be having an issue running this. I get the error "link_image[1936]: 8690 missing essential tablesCANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE" Now I assume there is some file missing. Does anyone have any input on what I'm missing. Im running HIFT3R




Do you have the files in system/xbin?


----------



## amoeller

razz1 said:


> Do you have the files in system/xbin?


Yeah I do. There all chmoded as well.


----------



## gearsofwar

razz1 said:


> I have given them both a pm. Maybe they will respond to you. Feel free to give it a try. I don't know what else to say right now.


Yeah i sent him a pm but havent responded.


----------



## Smootee

I'm seeing conflicting posts about setting min cpu speed back to something other than 1000mhz. I just read through the entire xda thread about it, and MULTIPLE people are saying that the min/max only had to be set to 1ghz for the initial running of the script, and then the min could be scale down. Then there's the people that say that the moment you scale it down on the min that it would break the o.c and you would revert back to stock obviously. THEN, there are a few people that have been saying that they did the initial running(set min max, run script etc etc...), ran their scores to make sure that it was done and confirmed the scores, then scaled back the minimum and had gone on about their day, then re-did their scores just to see if they were still running the same way.

So, what's the no BS answer, can we scale back the minimum after the initial start up of the script or what? I don't know about you guys, but I don't like the fact that my phone would be running at a constant 1.2ghz, screen off or not. I need my phone and don't have a few hundred dollars just laying around in a sock to get a replacement. I don't mind modding my phone and am enjoying it thus far(aside from the shitty data loss/crap radio that I deal with on a daily basis) and would prefer not to burn out a processor completly if I can avoid it.


----------



## razz1

It is without a doubt that if you adjust the min setting you will lose it. Even if you bring the min back to 1000 it is gone. You can't touch this setting without losing the overclock. Period. No B.S

Also, if you decide to initiate the overclock string without the min setting at 1000 you will lock up the phone. You will then have to pull the batt, reboot, and restart the string.


----------



## detr0yt

+ 10000000000000
Exactly what he said... Your shit will lock up in a instant.. And il be honest I set CPU to boot up like that and my bionic got all crazy...but also I have mine running right now at 1.3GHz and mine runs smooth as butter on purity.
With no significant battery loss... I don't think you can really go faster with out a voltage bump...



razz1 said:


> It is without a doubt that if you adjust the min setting you will lose it. Even if you bring the min back to 1000 it is gone. You can't touch this setting without losing the overclock. Period. No B.S
> 
> Also, if you decide to initiate the overclock string without the min setting at 1000 you will lock up the phone. You will then have to pull the batt, reboot, and restart the string.


----------



## scheatyj

Running 1.2 on [P]urity 2.3 + ICS 2.5 pax (I think).

got 2700 @ 1.1

Our high res makes me sad when I benchmark.


----------



## eXorcist

scheatyj said:


> Running 1.2 on [P]urity 2.3 + ICS 2.5 pax (I think).
> 
> got 2700 @ 1.1
> 
> Our high res makes me sad when I benchmark.


Hmm weird i scored 2300-2450 stock at 1.2 i got 2800s.. at 1.5 i scored high as 3100.. quadrant sucks.. for accuracy... try cfbench i get 6700. Better than some 1.5 ghz sgIIs..







stock rom. Rooted ...let me know!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

eXorcist said:


> Hmm weird i scored 2300-2450 stock at 1.2 i got 2800s.. at 1.5 i scored high as 3100.. quadrant sucks.. for accuracy... try cfbench i get 6700. Better than some 1.5 ghz sgIIs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock rom. Rooted ...let me know!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Not to be a downer but as said many times before quadrant does not support dual core. But I too like seeing the high numbers lol


----------



## gearsofwar

z28nck33 said:


> Not to be a downer but as said many times before quadrant does not support dual core. But I too like seeing the high numbers lol


Cf bench does


----------



## Patgt500

[sup]I don't know if anyone has seen this yet, it's not done yet, but someone is working on it[/sup]

[sup][sup]http://code.google.com/p/opperator/[/sup][/sup]


----------



## razz1

And so we have some development.
FREAKINAWESOME!!!


----------



## z28nck33

gearsofwar said:


> Cf bench does


Sweet ill keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Patgt500

sorry for the mini font, but yeah.


----------



## gearsofwar

Patgt500 said:


> [sup]I don't know if anyone has seen this yet, it's not done yet, but someone is working on it[/sup]
> 
> [sup][sup]http://code.google.com/p/opperator/[/sup][/sup]


What does this mean???


----------



## runandhide05

gearsofwar said:


> What does this mean???


It means people are working on an overclocking for our processors using the method that was used for the dx, d2 milestone and others.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jess086

I have to laugh, and not at anyone. But I must point out that benchmark tests mean nothing. They r the worst thing ever made and have zero real life use


----------



## darkrom

jess086 said:


> I have to laugh, and not at anyone. But I must point out that benchmark tests mean nothing. They r the worst thing ever made and have zero real life use


They have plenty of uses in real life in the pc world and with phones. You just have no use for them.


----------



## runandhide05

jess086 said:


> I have to laugh, and not at anyone. But I must point out that benchmark tests mean nothing. They r the worst thing ever made and have zero real life use


When used to measure significant increases, and using the right ones for the proper applications, they have they place. To measure minimal improvements most its are at best inconsistent

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist

runandhide05 said:


> When used to measure significant increases, and using the right ones for the proper applications, they have they place. To measure minimal improvements most its are at best inconsistent
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Agreed. Measures increases are deff worth it... idk what jess was talking about

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Ax562

jess086 said:


> I have to laugh, and not at anyone. But I must point out that benchmark tests mean nothing. They r the worst thing ever made and have zero real life use


Good factual benchmarks are helpfu and useful. That being said, im 100% sure that after overclocking with theses steps my phone is noticeably faster (snappier, less load time, actually almost no load time at all, and just much smother). Thanks!


----------



## kwazzy

Soo..... if someone could make a 1 click, I'd happily donate to em if they can do it in the next week... leavin fer a deployment


----------



## wingdo

kwazzy said:


> Soo..... if someone could make a 1 click, I'd happily donate to em if they can do it in the next week... leavin fer a deployment


<SALUTE>


----------



## runandhide05

kwazzy said:


> Soo..... if someone could make a 1 click, I'd happily donate to em if they can do it in the next week... leavin fer a deployment


Ok, I have a simple script, that will max the min CPU to 1.0GHz, now working on combining mine script, and the executables from op, if I can get them working together, all u will need to do it use script manager steps ive posted a few pages back and u will have an easy one click oc widget

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

That would great...can't wait!


----------



## runandhide05

ok guys Here it is unless someone wants to spend HOURS and HOURS on an app this is the closes thing to a one click. And its better than my other process, because this will also max and restore the min cpu speeds
here is it
FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!!!
NOTE THE ZIP MUST BE EXTRACTED TO /SDCARD/EXTRACTED/ONECLICK
if you are using root explore (greatest app and we should all be using it) it will extract the zip to the correct location, just logpress the zip and click extract all

Read ME
this prossess is as easy as it gets
1 download zip,
2 extract zip (MUST be extracted to sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
3 open script manager (download here for free https://market.andro...G1hbmFnZXIiXQ..)
4 navigate to /sdcard/extracted/oneclick
5 click on file "run_me_first.sh"
6 ensure run as root is highlighted then click run (the scull and cross bones icon) *(see picture)*
( this will place all the files in the appropraite locatations with the correct permissions)
8 click back
9 click your speed file 1.1Ghz.sh or 1.2Ghz.sh
Follow step 6

You will now be overclocked to 1.2 and min and max cpu speeds at 1.0Ghz

To return to stock
in Script Manager nav back to same folder (sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
click "retun_stock.sh" and follow step 6.
This will return to 1.0Ghz and return CPU min speed back to 300Mhz

Note Once u first run the 1.2speed and the return to stock you can add a widget to your home screen with script manager, add the name of the scripts "1.2Ghz" and the "retun_stock"
and then you will have a easy one click OC app(ish)

ok here is the zip
http://dl.dropbox.co...27/oneclick.zip

Thanks to Rick#2 from XDA for the orign OC files


----------



## eXorcist

runandhide05 said:


> ok guys Here it is unless someone wants to spend HOURS and HOURS on an app this is the closes thing to a one click. And its better than my other process, because this will also max and restore the min cpu speeds
> here is it
> FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!!!
> NOTE THE ZIP MUST BE EXTRACTED TO /SDCARD/EXTRACTED/ONECLICK
> if you are using root explore (greatest app and we should all be using it) it will extract the zip to the correct location, just logpress the zip and click extract all
> 
> Read ME
> this prossess is as easy as it gets
> 1 download zip,
> 2 extract zip (MUST be extracted to sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
> 3 open script manager (download here for free https://market.andro...G1hbmFnZXIiXQ..)
> 4 navigate to /sdcard/extracted/oneclick
> 5 click on file "run_me_first.sh"
> 6 ensure run as root is highlighted then click run (the scull and cross bones icon) *(see picture)*
> ( this will place all the files in the appropraite locatations with the correct permissions)
> 8 click back
> 9 click your speed file 1.1Ghz.sh or 1.2Ghz.sh
> Follow step 6
> 
> You will now be overclocked to 1.2 and min and max cpu speeds at 1.0Ghz
> 
> To return to stock
> in Script Manager nav back to same folder (sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
> click "retun_stock.sh" and follow step 6.
> This will return to 1.0Ghz and return CPU min speed back to 300Mhz
> 
> Note Once u first run the 1.2speed and the return to stock you can add a widget to your home screen with script manager, add the name of the scripts "1.2Ghz" and the "retun_stock"
> and then you will have a easy one click OC app(ish)
> 
> ok here is the zip
> http://dl.dropbox.co...27/oneclick.zip
> 
> Thanks to Rick#2 from XDA for the orign OC files


+1000000 gj!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

I can't seem to get any of the links to work for 1300 through 1900. Is there something wrong with the dropbox links? I tried pg 7 and the other one but kept getting a dropbox error

Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## runandhide05

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I can't seem to get any of the links to work for 1300 through 1900. Is there something wrong with the dropbox links? I tried pg 7 and the other one but kept getting a dropbox error
> 
> Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


They have been pulled, I can not confirm that they work.
So I have pulled them
ISent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar

runandhide05 said:


> They have been pulled, I can not confirm that they work.
> So I have pulled them
> ISent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Correct. Anything higher than 1.2 is not right. We need to contact the person that created the script because i know we can run more.


----------



## spc_hicks09

Anyone have any luck yet getting the higher CPU speed files?


----------



## razz1

I believe some devs are quietly working on this. I think it will all be incorporated into a full app on the market. Maybe we will see something in the upcoming months.


----------



## eXorcist

razz1 said:


> I believe some devs are quietly working on this. I think it will all be incorporated into a full app on the market. Maybe we will see something in the upcoming months.


Idt it will be months. According to what ive heard on freenode... apparently someone..who wishes to remain unnamed at the current time. Has a work around on the bootloader almost perfected... so we'll have everything the dx had as far as customizations... hang tight gang...i have a feeling they are waiting for the ota to drop before they announce anything.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## @dam

Thanks for the help runandhide05. Clarification question: Do we still need to follow the SetCPU instructions like in the OP or should it not be installed for your instructions? I also had a battery profile running under it so I want to make sure that nothing will prevent your process from taking effect.

EDIT:
Uninstalled SetCPU and ran perfect @ 1.2: Java Score: 3319 / Overall: 6515. Battery life seems to do good at this level too. Maybe a battery saver fxn / app can be integrated if needed. I havent tried using one yet and then implementing the oneclick after.

Probably some bugs on the Widgets though - when i tried to utilize the 1.2 version it locked up after leaving the script page to a black background.



runandhide05 said:


> ok guys Here it is unless someone wants to spend HOURS and HOURS on an app this is the closes thing to a one click. And its better than my other process, because this will also max and restore the min cpu speeds
> here is it
> FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!!!
> NOTE THE ZIP MUST BE EXTRACTED TO /SDCARD/EXTRACTED/ONECLICK
> if you are using root explore (greatest app and we should all be using it) it will extract the zip to the correct location, just logpress the zip and click extract all
> 
> Read ME
> this prossess is as easy as it gets
> 1 download zip,
> 2 extract zip (MUST be extracted to sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
> 3 open script manager (download here for free https://market.andro...G1hbmFnZXIiXQ..)
> 4 navigate to /sdcard/extracted/oneclick
> 5 click on file "run_me_first.sh"
> 6 ensure run as root is highlighted then click run (the scull and cross bones icon) *(see picture)*
> ( this will place all the files in the appropraite locatations with the correct permissions)
> 8 click back
> 9 click your speed file 1.1Ghz.sh or 1.2Ghz.sh
> Follow step 6
> 
> You will now be overclocked to 1.2 and min and max cpu speeds at 1.0Ghz
> 
> To return to stock
> in Script Manager nav back to same folder (sdcard/extracted/oneclick)
> click "retun_stock.sh" and follow step 6.
> This will return to 1.0Ghz and return CPU min speed back to 300Mhz
> 
> Note Once u first run the 1.2speed and the return to stock you can add a widget to your home screen with script manager, add the name of the scripts "1.2Ghz" and the "retun_stock"
> and then you will have a easy one click OC app(ish)
> 
> ok here is the zip
> http://dl.dropbox.co...27/oneclick.zip
> 
> Thanks to Rick#2 from XDA for the orign OC files


----------



## eXorcist

Can someone plz write a 1.3-5 files uhggg lol 1.2 is sexy tho

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

Here is the original 1.3ghz file from Rick#2. Use at your own risk. This file worked on very few phones. My guess is that the frequency is being changed with these files, but not the voltage. I suggest going to 1.2 before going to 1.3.
You will need to run this like the original op. It is not part of the one click method.
I tried it and got it to work for like 15 seconds.

http://db.tt/uycbkxg5


----------



## z28nck33

eXorcist said:


> Idt it will be months. According to what ive heard on freenode... apparently someone..who wishes to remain unnamed at the current time. Has a work around on the bootloader almost perfected... so we'll have everything the dx had as far as customizations... hang tight gang...i have a feeling they are waiting for the ota to drop before they announce anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Is this serious? I'd b a happy camper if so


----------



## eXorcist

z28nck33 said:


> Is this serious? I'd b a happy camper if so


Thats the talk on irc anyways

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom

eXorcist said:


> Thats the talk on irc anyways
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Where on irc? I miss all the chats lol


----------



## jesuslovesyou101

Just would like to ask if there is any word on official over clocking app yt? Also, is there any more word about unlocking the bootloader? I don't currently have a Bionic, but I have a D2G that's starting to really wear out, and I've vowed not to get any phone that has a locked bootloader. Not an easy thing to stick with given how Verizon likes be such huge bum holes about forcing manufacturers to lock up the devices. More than other carriers anyways.

side question, if the bootloader is unlocked, does that mean its totally open and able to put other operating systems on the phone, such as Meego or Meimo? I'm a very big Ubuntufan, and they have plans on releasing a cerified Moble version with 100% backing, (unlike the last

Though I don't have a Bionic at the moment, but I would really like to commend all the hard work everyone has put in here. Especially to the guy who came up with the overclock widget scripts! I've read this thread from beginning to end, and I've kinda got the jist of what's involved though not tried it. This it the MOST active thread I've ever seen on overclocking the bionic. All the others are really old and just people being childish calling the original poster stupid or other things for wanting to overclock the Bionic. I like how mature and respectable everyone here has been through out the whole post. Top notch guys,.


----------



## razz1

An app is being worked on to the best of my knowledge. Hopefully it will be done soon. As to the bootloader? Well, I don't think it will ever be unlocked but will be worked around like the droidX.


----------



## jesuslovesyou101

razz1 said:


> An app is being worked on to the best of my knowledge. Hopefully it will be done soon. As to the bootloader? Well, I don't think it will ever be unlocked but will be worked around like the droidX.


Well that sucks :-( That is the same way I have to use to get Roms onto my Droid 2 Global. The non-Global version had the bootloader unlocked from what I haver heard, but I am considering going for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. Cause there stuff online about unlocking the bootloader and being a Nexus phone it'll have lots of roms rolling out. But I do wish I could stick with Moto Phones cause i really love their hareware.

I will keep an eye on this thread though cause my friend has a Bionic, and though he's not into this stuff as much as I am, he does love overclocking and tethering.

On a side note, is it CFBench that supports multiple cores? And Quadrant doesn't support them?


----------



## razz1

Yea..to be honest, i would be going for the gnex. I checked it out the other day and its all anyone would want. As far as cf and quadrant?? Quadrant is not setup for dual core and i think CF is. However, if you are comparing the same phones then quadrant is just fine. Im not a big user of CF. Seems to random to me. I prefer quad and antutu.


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> Yea..to be honest, i would be going for the gnex. I checked it out the other day and its all anyone would want. As far as cf and quadrant?? Quadrant is not setup for dual core and i think CF is. However, if you are comparing the same phones then quadrant is just fine. Im not a big user of CF. Seems to random to me. I prefer quad and antutu.


I jumped ship the day it came out... I'm absolutely love it! Modding the crap out of it!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

runandhide05 said:


> I jumped ship the day it came out... I'm absolutely love it! Modding the crap out of it!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Must be nice runandhide. I checked out the cam and its almost instantaneous at capture. The screen is nice too. Just wish it had the old school buttons at the bottom. Guess it just takes getting used. Ya know...change. thats all.


----------



## runandhide05

razz1 said:


> Must be nice runandhide. I checked out the cam and its almost instantaneous at capture. The screen is nice too. Just wish it had the old school buttons at the bottom. Guess it just takes getting used. Ya know...change. thats all.


This is the first Samsung for me. And I have to say... wow. 
As far as the soft keys I'm digging them. Just yet another thing I can mod. Been able to change everything from the icon its self to color even the location...mix em up. Instead of normal white I got them nyw to be the ics blue. And on top of changing the soft keys been able to actually add soft keys. 
First pic, blue soft keys, second pic added search soft key
The camera is "telepathically" fast (beam me up Scotty)


----------



## gearsofwar

I jump ship too since I was on costco's exchange policy. I really love my bionic and thinking of getting one over at craigslist for wifey.


----------



## razz1

runandhide05 said:


> This is the first Samsung for me. And I have to say... wow.
> As far as the soft keys I'm digging them. Just yet another thing I can mod. Been able to change everything from the icon its self to color even the location...mix em up. Instead of normal white I got them nyw to be the ics blue. And on top of changing the soft keys been able to actually add soft keys.
> First pic, blue soft keys, second pic added search soft key
> The camera is "telepathically" fast (beam me up Scotty)


Wow...I never thought bout the soft keys that way. That is soooo cool!


----------

